# 2020!!!



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello everyone!! Well it's been a year and you know what time it is! I seen yesterday that someone found 1 in Arkansas. I haven't even looked yet. I will stop at a couple places over the next couple days. Good luck n God bless y'all!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

“Go For It, young fellow!” Always enjoy what you post - have a great season.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

glassman said:


> Hello everyone!! Well it's been a year and you know what time it is! I seen yesterday that someone found 1 in Arkansas. I haven't even looked yet. I will stop at a couple places over the next couple days. Good luck n God bless y'all!!!


Heard the same thing. I am in Marion County and we don't even have any mayapples up or redbuds blooming.... I am reluctant to go out and look without seeing those two things.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Well it's true!!!! They are popping up!!!! Stopped for just a minute yesterday. I didn't have much time, but as soon as I stepped in the woods. Bam there he was standing proud. Found 3 n got out of there. After these storms n a lil sun it'll be on. Good luck n God bless!!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Sorry. Don't know why it doubled up on the pictures. Oh and these are in Montgomery county.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

glassman said:


> Well it's true!!!! They are popping up!!!! Stopped for just a minute yesterday. I didn't have much time, but as soon as I stepped in the woods. Bam there he was standing proud. Found 3 n got out of there. After these storms n a lil sun it'll be on. Good luck n God bless!!!
> View attachment 25384
> View attachment 25384
> View attachment 25386
> ...


Well Glassman, I must admit, I did not expect to find any morels today with the lack of redbuds and mayapples but..... lo and behold I did!! It's a go in Marion County. Good luck & God Bless you too!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Good job!!! I found 1 more.


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

jean marie said:


> Well Glassman, I must admit, I did not expect to find any morels today with the lack of redbuds and mayapples but..... lo and behold I did!! It's a go in Marion County. Good luck & God Bless you too!


 You maybe answering a question I had already... Are you or anyone else out there finding morels before you are finding the indicators that we all may normally look for??? ( redbuds, mayapples ) thanks


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

First pick of the year!!!


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Found 14 total today!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for the posts and pictures. I still (unfortunately) have several weeks to wait here 
in N.E. Indiana.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Garland county starting.


----------



## jean marie (Mar 17, 2015)

redfred said:


> You maybe answering a question I had already... Are you or anyone else out there finding morels before you are finding the indicators that we all may normally look for??? ( redbuds, mayapples ) thanks


Yes. I did not expect to find any at all without those indicators present. I was quite surprised. I have several spots I hunt but have only found them growing in one spot thus far. The ones that are up are growing slowly with the all the rain & cooler weather. I don't plan on picking any till probably this weekend. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Waynesroomer (Apr 4, 2018)

Can anyone give me a few tips for finding morels in Garland county. I find a lot of oyster and chanterelle mushrooms where I am.


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

A few more from Montgomery county!!


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

Waynesroomer said:


> Can anyone give me a few tips for finding morels in Garland county. I find a lot of oyster and chanterelle mushrooms where I am.


I find them under Ash, Cedars, Sycamores, and Black Cherry. I 
am in Marion County. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

This has nothing to do with mushrooms but thought I'd give you all a smile. (Hopefully, but you can't please everyone).

COVID-19
There is a virus on the rise, causing people to lose their minds. 
It's name is COVID-19, which in Chinese, means to keep your hinnies clean. 
Now let's go out into the markets, so we can fill up all our pockets.
Let us buy up all we can and forget our fellow man. 
It doesn't matter if our greed, leaves any others left in need. As long as we have all the t.p., that's the most important thing to me. Because with COVID-19, we must strive to keep our hinnies clean. 

So stay at home, don't walk the streets, or shake the hands of those you meet. Cause you never know the hands of those who wiped with no t.p. 
We know they say, "it's just the flu" and that we all just need to keep our cool. But the only way we know how to cope, is to act as if we are all on dope. 

And if by chance we lose our lives and put an end all this strife. All this due to COVID-19, we can say with utter glee, we fought like heck with bitter greed just to keep our hinnies clean. 
Written by: JMB
Yellville, Ar 
3/19/20.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Jbarr said:


> This has nothing to do with mushrooms but thought I'd give you all a smile. (Hopefully, but you can't please everyone).
> 
> COVID-19
> There is a virus on the rise, causing people to lose their minds.
> ...


 Sad isn't it . . .


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank You for Sharing that for us all
@Jbarr


----------



## Jbarr (Feb 22, 2018)

YW. Just trying to find a little humor in all this madness. I know not everyone will find it funny but hey... choose to laugh or not. Hope everyone stays safe and has plenty of t.p. Lol


----------



## glassman (Mar 9, 2013)

Went over to Oklahoma yesterday. Didn't find any in our usual spots, but luckily I seen some on the side of the road and ended up with 82. Lots to far gone, but lots just starting too.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

glassman said:


> Went over to Oklahoma yesterday. Didn't find any in our usual spots, but luckily I seen some on the side of the road and ended up with 82. Lots to far gone, but lots just starting too.
> View attachment 26282


What type of trees glass?


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

jean marie said:


> Yes. I did not expect to find any at all without those indicators present. I was quite surprised. I have several spots I hunt but have only found them growing in one spot thus far. The ones that are up are growing slowly with the all the rain & cooler weather. I don't plan on picking any till probably this weekend. Good luck everyone.


Hello.


----------



## Earthwalkr (Aug 30, 2017)

glassman said:


> Went over to Oklahoma yesterday. Didn't find any in our usual spots, but luckily I seen some on the side of the road and ended up with 82. Lots to far gone, but lots just starting too.
> View attachment 26282


Nice pic Glass.


----------

